# Error code 311 on Tajima tmex 1201



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi to all,

I had some issues with my good old Tajima this week.
First the control panel wouldnt light up, so my husband took out the borad from teh hmachine and he noticed a condenser i think thats what its called, was broken and was like leaking liquid, so he took it it to na IT technician which placed a new one same voltage.
Great, we come back and install it.
As I program the machine, I start the embroidery and first error 225 started ( which I was surprised) and then error 311.
Its not the belt and everything looks ok so anyone out there managed to fix this error ? 

Hoping thsi happened to someone else and they manged to fix this error by themselves.


Carmen


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

carmend said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I had some issues with my good old Tajima this week.
> First the control panel wouldnt light up, so my husband took out the borad from teh hmachine and he noticed a condenser i think thats what its called, was broken and was like leaking liquid, so he took it it to na IT technician which placed a new one same voltage.
> ...


Sent you a message on Digitsmith as well.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Since you are in Portugal I will make this a little easier.

Error 225 is when you have hit the limit on the frame. If you are trying to do a hat please use the B menus to flip it to 180 degrees instead of trying to use the frame type settings

Error 311 is when the machine is not at 100 degrees. Go to the D menu and do a Automatic Trim and Hold or else just turn the degree wheel to 100


----------

